# clutch gets stucked



## its_me (May 20, 2006)

Hi!
I've got a problem with my clutch. In summer (so its very warm) i often drive steep roads. So if i want to change gears the clutch pedal gets stuck and i have to wait several minutes so that i can put in a gear again. As i said it only occurs when its very warm and steep.
i dont know wot to do. 
maybe u guys can help me.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Do you mean it won't push in or it gets stuck on the floor when you push it in???


----------



## its_me (May 20, 2006)

it gets stuck on the floor when i push it in.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

its_me said:


> it gets stuck on the floor when i push it in.



The problem is either the slave cylinder on the side of the tranny needs to be replaced,and/or the clutch master cylinder is bad and needs replaced...


This is the slave clinder...It is located right above the starter..









This is the the clutch master cylinder..









Once you get it the bad part replaced[probably the slave cylinder] You will need to bleed the air out of the system...Here is the bleeding procedure...








You will need a helper to do this part,one to pump the clutch while the other is opening and closing the bleeder valve..


----------



## its_me (May 20, 2006)

man thx for your response. 
maybe i'll try to replace it next weekend after some guy (mechanic) told me which part of those two is not working.


----------

